
The Greater Honeyguide, a Bird That Understands Humans - breitling
http://www.audubon.org/news/meet-greater-honeyguide-bird-understands-humans
======
paloaltokid
Another amazing bird worth knowing about is the Lyrebird:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y)

It copies not just the songs of other birds, but man-made sounds as well!
Check out the link, it's mindblowing.

~~~
sohkamyung
Unfortunately, it may not quite be true [1]. The lyrebirds that mimic the man-
made sounds are not wild ones but filmed at a zoo. So far, there hasn't been
recordings of wild lyrebirds mimicking human-made sounds.

I'm a David Attenborough fan, but in the interest of accuracy, this has to be
made known. That video segment was made in the older days of natural history
documentary where some artistic license was taken.

[1] "Lyrebirds mimicking chainsaws: fact or lie?" [
[https://theconversation.com/lyrebirds-mimicking-chainsaws-
fa...](https://theconversation.com/lyrebirds-mimicking-chainsaws-fact-or-
lie-22529) ]

~~~
Intermernet
There are lyrebirds at the bottom of Bungonia gorge that accurately mimic the
sound of people walking with racks of climbing gear. I've heard them many
times. Only one point of anecdata, but I'm convinced they'll attempt to mimic
any sound they're exposed to for long enough.

Edit: the article that you linked mentions that they have a range of metallic
sounds in their vocab already, so I assume they've just copied the pitches and
patterns distinctive to people walking with a trad rack. Still off-putting
when you hear it for hours and the entire gorge can be traversed in about 20
minutes and is completely visible from a couple of pitches up a climb. You
tend to assume that there's another climbing party aimlessly wandering in
circles _just out of sight_!

------
carapace
I don't remember now where I read it, but crows will lead hunters to game.
There was a certain signal the hunters would give to tell the crow that they
were hunting, and the crow would fly over the game and dip its wing in a
certain way to let the hunters know where it was without tipping it off.

------
mei0Iesh
A bird kills other birds in the nest, then leads humans to annihilate bee
nests? This thing is pure evil.

~~~
aforty
And thus the understanding of humans.

------
akaralar
there was also a part about this in BBCs Human Planet series
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpsdPSkfkGw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpsdPSkfkGw)

